# Windows Pendant zu Eth0



## neibeck (27 Januar 2022)

Hallo! Ich suche ein Pendant zu der Bezeichnung Eth0 in Windows. Wie kann ich sowas rausfinden? Eine direkte Bezeichnung z.B. "Ethernet" funktioniert leider nicht bei der Anwendung (Mosquitto MQTT broker)


----------



## trobo (29 Januar 2022)

Normalerweise Ethernet, Ethernet0, Ethernet1...

Was willst du überhaupt machen?


----------



## escride1 (29 Januar 2022)

Die Adapterbezeichnungen sind nicht wie in Linux eth0,1,2=ethernet0,1,2
In Windows werden die Adapter mit den vergebenen Namen angesprochen. Es gibt dutzende Wege herauszufinden welche die aktuelle für z.B. Internet ist und daraus den Namen zu bekommen.
Aber da eine solche Fragestellung im Internet zu über 5Mio Ergebnissen führt, sollte man vielleicht hier auch mal suchen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 Januar 2022)

```
netsh interface ip show config
```

Mit dem Befehl bekommst du die Namen der Adapter in "" angezeigt.


----------



## neibeck (31 Januar 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Normalerweise Ethernet, Ethernet0, Ethernet1...
> 
> Was willst du überhaupt machen?


Ich will den MQTT Broker an eine Netzwerkkarte binden und somit die anderen "ausblenden".
Wie auch immer, mittlerweile hab ich die Sache schon auf anderem Wege gelöst. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## jensemann (17 Februar 2022)

Würdest du uns den anderen Weg mitteilen? Das könnte dem nächsten Besucher mit diesem Problem evtl. auch helfen.


----------



## neibeck (18 Februar 2022)

Die Netzwerkkarte ließ sich auch indirekt durch die IP-Adresse binden!


----------

